# Felt '13 vs. '14 F5



## wrenchdevil1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dave, first time post, and hear you are the go to guy when it comes to all things Felt. I am looking to purchase my first entry level bike and have decided on the F5. In my shopping I have noticed that the '13 models are several hundred more than the '14's. I compared components and they seem to be similar builds. I'd be willing to err on the side of the better build even if it costs a bit more. Just wondering why the difference in list price, and which you would recommend?
Thanks!
DB


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

wrenchdevil1 said:


> Dave, first time post, and hear you are the go to guy when it comes to all things Felt. I am looking to purchase my first entry level bike and have decided on the F5. In my shopping I have noticed that the '13 models are several hundred more than the '14's. I compared components and they seem to be similar builds. I'd be willing to err on the side of the better build even if it costs a bit more. Just wondering why the difference in list price, and which you would recommend?
> Thanks!
> DB


Where are you buying? The F5 from 2013 and 2014 use the same frameset. The color and component spec would be the factor you should evaluate.
Dave


----------

